# JVM terminated



## X5-599 (14. Sep 2008)

hi leute,

viele haben wohl dieses problem. 
ich hab ein neues system aufgesetzt: jdk 6 u7 installiert und danach eclipse 3.4...
und: eclipse meldet sich mit der fehlermeldung "JVM terminated Exit Code = 1 " anstatt sich zu starten.

ich hab nach der jdk installation die PATH variable angepasst(pfad zum jdk/bin)
hab ich jetzt noch irgendwas vergessen?

mehr von der fehlermeldung:
JVM terminated Exit Code = 1 
-Dosgi.requiredJavaVersion=1.5
-Xms40m
-Xmx512m
-XX:MaxPermSize=256M
-Djava.class.path=E:\Programs\eclipse\plugins\org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.100.v20080509-1800.jar
-os win32
-ws win32
-arch x86
.
.
.

mein spezifisches system:
winxp professional (x64)
4GB ram


Kann mir irgendjemand weiterhelfen?
Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Wildcard (14. Sep 2008)

Hast du ein 64 oder 32 Bit Betriebssystem=? 64 oder 32 Bit Java? 64 oder 32 Bit Eclipse?


----------



## X5-599 (14. Sep 2008)

64bit betriebssystem
64bit jdk/jre

natürlich nur ein 32bit eclipse(gibt ja nichts anderes für windows...)

ich habs übrigens jetzt hinbekommen:
nachträglich ein jre 32bit installiert und schon lief eclipse.

ich find es trotzdem blöd ein jdk mit jre zu haben und zusätzlich noch ein jre(32bit) zu brauchen...
naja -hauptsache läuft-

danke, nochmal
Michael


----------



## Wildcard (14. Sep 2008)

Klar gibt's Eclipse für Windows auch in 64 Bit. Geh einfach mal auf other downloads.


----------



## X5-599 (15. Sep 2008)

hab ich gestern nicht gesehen...  :? 

leider bei erneutem suchen auch nicht. ich find nicht mal das other downloads.


----------

